# Intermezzo and Fantasia



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Intermezzo:





Usual excuses about my performances. I may have ruined one of the best parts of the fantasia. Intermezzo has some rough patches in performance as well.

Edit:

I withdrew the Fantasia till I can do a better performance.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Better rendition of the fantasia. It's a quirky piece, and there are maybe three parts that would've benefited from me not slightly screwing up, but here it is.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The Fantasia is pretty good in my opinion. I would try and record the music in higher quality, and work a bit more on the performance. It would be easier to gauge the quality of the music that way. The right performance can make a big difference.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Are you mixing certain modes for both pieces? Just curious what is the concept behind.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The intermezzo was using some kind of scale or mode that I'd heard in Sibelius or Bartok, for some of it's main material. In the fantasia, I'm not sure.


----------

